# Reminder - Its all about eye area



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

ALL TOP TIER MEN HAVE GOOD EYE AREA.
CANT BE 7+ WITHOUT HUNTER EYES


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 20, 2019)

Holy fuck at eriksen


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

It’s over for me then.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 20, 2019)

The first 3 men, their eye area is the first thing that catches the eye, but it's not the same with Gandy? Why?


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 20, 2019)

Peachy said:


> The first 3 men, their eye area is the first thing that catches the eye, but it's not the same with Gandy? Why?


The blue in his eye isn't as vibrant.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 20, 2019)

Cope

"Hooded eyes are a meme, it's all about having eyes that show emotion"



Spoiler


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Cope
> 
> "Hooded eyes are a meme, it's all about having eyes that show emotion"
> 
> ...


just fucking lol


Peachy said:


> The first 3 men, their eye area is the first thing that catches the eye, but it's not the same with Gandy? Why?


i think its the picture tbh
there are some pics of gandy where his eyes are... eye catching


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

zygos and midface are more important even though it affects certain parts of the eye area


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> zygos and midface are more important even though it affects certain parts of the eye area


midface is very important you are correct
but eye area is still by far the most important.
every male model has good zygos, midface and eye area while every gl guy has at least a good eye area


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 20, 2019)

this is all you need


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> this is all you need



omg guys , it really works! 
ive listened to it once a day for a week and i already see a huge difference !


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> midface is very important you are correct
> but eye area is still by far the most important.
> every male model has good zygos, midface and eye area while every gl guy has at least a good eye area



i kindly disagree - eye area is definitely a top feature and belongs to the 4 top features next to jawline, zygos and midface but you can still look good with a non ideal eye area

you can easily see that if you do the sunglass test - in 95% of cases you can already tell if someone looks good or shit even when the person wears sunglasses and you cant see the eye area

examples of people with shit eye area who still look good







































































vs












however if you have a shitty eye are you should indeed do everything to improve it since its indeed very important and you need top other important features to balance it out (which majority doesnt have)
and fix the image emb @Sergeant


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> View attachment 83149
> 
> View attachment 83150
> 
> ...



you can't be just gl with eye area, all of them have good lower and middle thirds. what's with these low iq posts here lmao


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i kindly disagree - eye area is definitely a top feature and belongs to the 4 top features next to jawline, zygos and midface but you can still look good with a non ideal eye area
> 
> you can easily see that if you do the sunglass test - in 95% of cases you can already tell if someone looks good or shit even when the person wears sunglasses and you cant see the eye area
> 
> ...







his eye area is good...
but anyway, the rest of them would look top tier if it wasnt for their avg eye area thats my point


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> his eye area is good...
> but anyway, the rest of them would look top tier if it wasnt for their avg eye area thats my point



is it though? if he wasnt squiting he probably needed eye lid retraction surgery


anyways i totally i agree that eye area matters a lot so its a disgrace this forum hasnt an eye area mega thread

absolutely over for this forum

im embarassed for @Sergeant the whole mod team and everyone whoever made a single post on this forum


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> is it though? if he wasnt squiting he probably needed eye lid retraction surgery
> 
> 
> anyways i totally i agree that eye area matters a lot so its a disgrace this forum hasnt an eye area mega thread
> ...


yeah i agree.
theres not enough info about how to actually improve eye area despite its immense importance


----------



## buflek (Jul 20, 2019)

stop discussing what the most important feature jfl its pointless.

you need a good combination of all of them, it doesnt matter if something is slightly lacking behind but you wont be GL if you have a subhuman feature.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Jul 20, 2019)

Peachy said:


> The first 3 men, their eye area is the first thing that catches the eye, but it's not the same with Gandy? Why?


Its a bad pic and its the smallest one of them all, however here one def see the eyes.


----------



## AmorFatis (Jul 20, 2019)

Good eye area is all about orbital protection that's it
How likely a punch to the face is to damage your eye is inversely proportional to how attractive your eye area is. Evolutionarily, eye protection is paramount, no animal can survive blind outside civilization.


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 20, 2019)

You need everything to look good....height,jaw,eyes everything also hair and style


----------



## x30001 (Jul 20, 2019)

"Eye bones" are the most important part. Having a very very weak browridge and suborbital rim with perfect PCT slayers eyes, perfect IPD and perfect slayer eyebrows will still make you look very weird. BugsLifeMaxxing


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

x30001 said:


> "Eye bones" are the most important part. Having a very very weak browridge and suborbital rim with perfect PCT slayers eyes, perfect IPD and perfect slayer eyebrows will still make you look very weird. BugsLifeMaxxing


many aspects of eye area are caused by the orbital bones , you are right.
still eye area is most important - as a result of good orbital bones .


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 20, 2019)

Eye are+Lower third=Above average by default.


----------



## ChadOnly (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 20, 2019)

Harmony is everything!!!! Eyes itself are second i would say.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

ChadOnly said:


> View attachment 83306


would look worse with bad eye area doofus


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

your eye area is THE most important. jaw copers don't realise that a good jaw is something literally anyone can have as long as they are not recessed and have a tiny palate by chewing in a routine or injecting.

hunter eyes are way different.


another note : if my fucking left eye goes higher than it is right now to corrected asymmetry which is already happening I will be male model after bloat loss and chewing or inject I swear lads. ill even give a clue or some shit that I post on this site.
not tryna brag . whatever you wont even believe me until it happens


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> not tryna brag .


Then don’t. Is it that hard to keep your mouth shut?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Then don’t you faggot, is it that hard to keep your mouth shut?



bro just wait and see yea. im going to help everyone out by figuring out the truth and spreading it.


I wanted to say it because this thread is about eye area being important .

not even bragging tbh


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I wanted to say it because this thread is about eye area being important .
> 
> not even bragging tbh


If this isn’t considered bragging I don’t know what is. 


> another note : if my fucking left eye goes higher than it is right now to corrected asymmetry which is already happening I will be male model after bloat loss and chewing or inject I swear lads. ill even give a clue or some shit that I post on this site.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> If this isn’t considered bragging I don’t know what is.


if thats bragging you dont know what bragging is


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> View attachment 83149
> 
> View attachment 83150
> 
> ...


Yeah


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> if thats bragging you dont know what bragging is


brag
/braɡ/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *bragging*

say something in a boastful manner.
"he bragged that he was sure of victory"


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> brag
> /braɡ/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *bragging*
> ...


victory has not come yet. victory is to come. imagine someone talking about their ascension and you thinking they are bragging.


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> View attachment 83149
> 
> View attachment 83150
> 
> ...


I NEED HORIZONT EYE LENGTHNING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> imagine someone talking about their ascension and you thinking they are bragging.


Because you fucking were. 
Since I “don’t know what bragging is” why don’t you explain?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Because you fucking were.
> Since I “don’t know what bragging is” why don’t you explain?


bragging is when you brag about getting something.

like if I got 1000 matches on tinder then posted it on here and said "cry for me more incel cunts"


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> bragging is when you brag about getting something.
> 
> like if I got 1000 matches on tinder then posted it on here and said "cry for me more incel cunts"





Spoiler



brag
/braɡ/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *bragging*

say something in a boastful manner.
"he bragged that he was sure of victory"



Just shut up about being a soon to be “male model” you delusional nigger, no one wants to hear it. 
You also claimed to potentially become PSL 9. 


FatJattMofo said:


> psl 9 is possible. I think that I might reach it (no cope I am SERIOUS)


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cope.

you will cry when you realise what you could have been once i reveal the truth but worry not I will make sure to create a method for getting you to your intended maximum potential after ascencion


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope.
> 
> you will cry when you realise what you could have been once i reveal the truth but worry not I will make sure to create a method for getting you to your intended maximum potential after ascencion


You want me to believe you might become PSL 9 as a curry and are still browsing this site?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You want me to believe you might become PSL 9 as a curry and are still browsing this site?


Keep crying


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Keep crying


It’s over for you IQwise as well.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> It’s over for you IQwise as well.


No


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Yes.


Lets have gay sex


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Lets have gay sex


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


>


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 20, 2019)

You need everything not just eyes


----------



## Zyros (Jul 20, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Good eye area is all about orbital protection that's it
> How likely a punch to the face is to damage your eye is inversely proportional to how attractive your eye area is. Evolutionarily, eye protection is paramount, no animal can survive blind outside civilization.


I once got punched several times on the same eye, the brow and cheekbone got bruised and swole but the eyelids didnt swell nor closed the eye like they do for other people my eye shape and aperture was the same. my eye qas fully open and operative during the healing process. it was from a guy who is steong by himself, full of drugs. my eye got sclera bleed (when the white gets red stain) one day after from the shock tho but I didnt lose vision nor had my eyelid shape swell, close or change. how good would that be ?


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Jul 20, 2019)

Also 


norwoodreaper said:


> View attachment 83149
> 
> View attachment 83150
> 
> ...


Also cant be 7+ without sub12% bf


----------



## AmorFatis (Jul 20, 2019)

Zyros said:


> I once got punched several times on the same eye, the brow and cheekbone got bruised and swole but the eyelids didnt swell nor closed the eye like they do for other people my eye shape and aperture was the same. my eye qas fully open and operative during the healing process. it was from a guy who is steong by himself, full of drugs. my eye got sclera bleed (when the white gets red stain) one day after from the shock tho but I didnt lose vision nor had my eyelid shape swell, close or change. how good would that be ?


Must be good, you've got a good eye area so I assume they're well protected


----------



## Aymen (Jul 21, 2019)

If you are not happy with your eye area or it is just average then go for lens no?


----------

